# Broken Back?



## BlueBetta3 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello

My female betta, Skylar, appears to have an odd-shaped back. None of the other girls have it. Should I be worried? Is it broken or just oddly formed? She is swimming fine.

Thanks,
BlueBetta3


----------

